# Condensador variable raro



## Picchip (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola, yo creo que es raro porque nunca los vi asi. Resulta que tiene 5 patillas

. . .
 . .

Como se conectan? es para el emisro de rario de einsoldiergott.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Ne555n (Dic 27, 2010)

Tienes el esquema del circuito de radio y alguna imagen del condensador??


----------



## Picchip (Dic 27, 2010)

lo saque de una radio vieja.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Ups!!!! seguro que es una antigualla valiosa y las arruinado..............


----------



## bebeto (Dic 27, 2010)

No será un dexo-ortomultiplexor especial RF?  Esos aparatos no se los puede tocar asi nomás se estropean al instante....


ES CHISTE... Si no ponés foto es imposible saber de que se habla


----------



## unmonje (Dic 28, 2010)

bebeto dijo:


> No será un dexo-ortomultiplexor especial RF?  Esos aparatos no se los puede tocar asi nomás se estropean al instante....
> 
> 
> ES CHISTE... Si no ponés foto es imposible saber de que se habla





jajajjaa  me hicistes reir mucho...!!!!



Picchip dijo:


> Hola, yo creo que es raro porque nunca los vi asi. Resulta que tiene 5 patillas
> 
> . . .
> . .
> ...


LA pregunta de millon es ...Como sabes que es un condensador  si nunca vistes uno ????
No serà la palanca de cambio de un FORD 46 ?
O la ropa interior de mi señora madre ?

Pensemos ....mmmmm....
En una radio balbular,con 5 patitas.....mmmmm.....los trafos de FI ?
Eran unas torres de aluminio con un nucleo variable.O sea un tranformador de RF,tenian 5 ò mas patitas.
El condensador de sintonia ? tenia 5 ò mas patitas cuando tambien podia sintonizar alguna banda de onda corta aunque no se usara en el circuito en si.Y era variable.
Los trimmers tenian 3 patitas,pero algunas veces venian en -TANDEM- de 2 para valores tipicos.Lo que da 6 patitas.
Me DOYYYY!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

si tiene 5 patitas es una bovina de fi ,puede ser  la osciladora local 





es algo si ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

5 Patas: 1 común, 2 para el tandem de AM (oscilador y sintonía de antena) y 2 para el de FM (idem anterior), sumatoria, 5 patas! Si es medio transparente como imagino, una de las patas va a el eje del condensador (se puede probar midiendo), 2 a varias placas y los otros 2 a 2 o 3 placas solamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

pero eso es un tandem y no es raro,el muchacho dijo que era raro ,
los tandem  comunes tienen 6 patas  3  por lado ,alguno como dijo Black Tiger1954 solo tienen 5 patitas
no seria mejor que ponga una foto ,asi no andamos adivinando ????????   digo ,,,,nose,,,,,me,,,,,,, parece,,,,


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

Les faltó tirar que era un potenciómetro stereo y completaban la verdulería.  Va con onda, no se calienten.

Es dificil contestar una pregunta que pregunta mal


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Ahhhhh, la tentación es más fuerte que yo, no lo puedo resistir:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

también podría ser un potenciometro ( diodo varicap como condensador)¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Dano (Dic 28, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ahhhhh, la tentación es más fuerte que yo, no lo puedo resistir:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45326



Me pasa solo en las madrugadas de dia me llevo bien con el universo... enserio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

Yo en las madrugadas ya puedo hacer y decir cualquier cosa  jajajaja.

Y esto tampoco lo puedo resistir, se deschavó la rein*A*:





Ya sabía que había algo rarito en este/a personilla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2010)

y   yo sabia que el gato iva a saltar


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 28, 2010)

PD: y como si fuera poco, esto, esto lo puedo resistir menos!
Justo justo para mí!

PD1: y yo sabía que él/ella sabía que yo iba a saltar! jajajaja


----------



## Picchip (Dic 29, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si tiene 5 patitas es una bovina de fi ,puede ser  la osciladora local
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era esto, ya lo averigüe ayer

Gracias a todos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

que indica cada color ????



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si tiene 5 patitas es una bovina de fi ,puede ser  la osciladora local
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que indica cada color ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

algo  que  no me acuerdo ,roja es osciladora local


----------



## unmonje (Dic 29, 2010)

Picchip dijo:


> Era esto, ya lo averigüe ayer
> 
> Gracias a todos





jajajaja......estos -trafos-   de RF , no es de una radio TAAAANNNN    vieja !!!!

Los de las radios VIEJAS a balbulas ,  tenian unos 7 cm de alto x 4cm cuadrados de secciòn !!!


----------

